# LP Gas, 100lb tank, fire logs - what else do I need?



## Dukester (Sep 22, 2015)

If this has been covered 100 times before please forgive me for not finding it when I searched...  

I've tried to find as much info, but I'm still coming up nil with what else I need.  I want to use a 100lb LP gas tank from Lowes or HD, or TSC etc for supply to some ventless fire logs to use as auxiliary/emergency heat if our main power goes out.  I do not intend to use these logs everyday this winter.  

The licensed plumber I'm working with asked me to get the fittings that go with the tank- he is apparently used to dealing with buried, large tanks.  He told me he would stub out 1/2" black pipe to the outside of the house to connect to the tank, but thinks I will need 2 regulators for the smaller 100lb tank.  I don't know what these are or where to get them.  Can anyone help me out with this?  I've found a lot of other great info here while I've been searching!
Thanks
Dukester


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 22, 2015)

Should only need one regulator like the one used on a BBQ if the tank is close. Two reg system from bulk tank is so there is enough pressure to run from a distance as bulk tanks have to be a distance away from home if home is on fire. The second one then gets the pressure to the final needs. Think of it like running 240 to the house and then using 120 inside. In MN lake cabins often have a pair of 100 lb tanks placed against the home to run a small heater, a stove and water heater.


----------



## Dukester (Sep 22, 2015)

Would this just be a regular flexible hose bbq-type regulator ?


----------



## barmstrong2 (Sep 22, 2015)

Most supply companies, in my area, won't sell LP equipment to the general public. Tell your plumber to get a twin stage regulator with a pigtail. He can either hard pipe it with 1/2" black iron, as that's what he wants to stub outside with, or, connect the regulator with a short piece of copper tube. Don't use a BBQ type regulator.


----------



## Wisneaky (Sep 22, 2015)

He is probably right about the two regulators. My tank has one which is a high pressure regulator and one on the house which is a low pressure regulator. The can be bought online or in my area can be bought from the gas company.


----------



## Dukester (Sep 22, 2015)

Something like this one on a well known shopping site?


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 22, 2015)

I made a bad comparison with regarding the use of a single reg on a BBQ. barmstrong2 is posting correctly the proper regulators.
Was on news last night about the increased number of homes blowing up with natural gas. Please refer to your local gas company for proper products. If they are selling tanks they probably will have the regulators as well.


----------



## barmstrong2 (Sep 22, 2015)

The twin stage regulator I use is a Rego model 404B23. It has a 1/4" high pressure inlet, step down second stage and 1/2" outlet. It has a 1/8" pressure tap on the low side to perform leak and operating tests. It costs around $75.
You can go cheap with the aluminum bodied regulator, I guess. It has a 1/4" outlet which is going to reduce output volume. Probably still enough for one gas log. There is no test port and no adjusting spring. Personally, I would not use it, even on my own appliance. It's propane into your home, after all. Very safe, when installed properly. But, not the place to go with gum store bargains.


----------



## FLAMES ON (Sep 23, 2015)

barmstrong2 got it for you. I clarify no rubber tubing.


----------

